# Where can I get these types of special Truck boxes ?



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Do they still make these ? I am running out of room for my trucks !


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is a nice problem to have...*

If not a shoe box is in order for yah Neal. Do you need some new sneakers?

Bob...I keep all my stuff in clear cases on the cave walls for fast racing acess...zilla


----------



## penguineman (Apr 15, 2009)

I Haven't seen boxes like that for years around here


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1scalevolvo said:


> Do they still make these ? I am running out of room for my trucks !
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


Neal,
That's okay, just send them to me. I'll store them for you. :devil: 
Dave


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

If you want boxes just for storage and not display, get a common copier-paper box, (they're about 11" wide and 17" long) and set it firmly inside the lid. Then cut them both down until you have about two inches of inside height (or whatever is needed for your trucks and a bit of padding. You may have to hot-glue the box end flaps back to the sides, since you are likely cutting below the factory glue joint.

Take some ordinary 3/16" foamcore board and cut it into strips as wide as the inside height of the box. Then cut the strips to make whatever pattern of internal dividers you like. White glue the foamcore joints and temporarily hold with pins until it sets (ball-headed sewing pins are perfect). This week, Hobby Lobby nationwide has foamcore 50% off; that's a buck for a 20x30" sheet of white, a bit more for speckledy concrete grey or black-on-black-foam. Until Saturday.

Print out a pretty computer label for the end of the box and stick it on.

When you get more trucks, make another box the same size and stack as many as seems reasonable.

Total cost about $0.50 a box, assuming you or a buddy has access to the office copier and can snag a freebie box the next time they empty one. Or go down to the local quickie-print and ask for one. You might spend a bit more on felt, print-calico, or other cloth, plus a little fiberfill padding under it, to line the top and bottom.

Good luck.:wave:

-- D


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Dslot said:


> If you want boxes just for storage and not display, get a common copier-paper box, (they're about 11" wide and 17" long) and set it firmly inside the lid. Then cut them both down until you have about two inches of inside height (or whatever is needed for your trucks and a bit of padding. You may have to hot-glue the box end flaps back to the sides, since you are likely cutting below the factory glue joint.
> 
> Take some ordinary 3/16" foamcore board and cut it into strips as wide as the inside height of the box. Then cut the strips to make whatever pattern of internal dividers you like. White glue the foamcore joints and temporarily hold with pins until it sets (ball-headed sewing pins are perfect). This week, Hobby Lobby nationwide has foamcore 50% off; that's a buck for a 20x30" sheet of white, a bit more for speckledy concrete grey or black-on-black-foam. Until Saturday.
> 
> ...




Thanx ! :dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

For long term storage or moving time, I used Dslot's paper copy box idea for storing my cars. I took some cardboard, ran it through the table saw, and cut out some slide/lock type deviders. Glue the deviders to some flat posterboard, and make stackable trays. Each box will hold 125 or more cars. The cars stay upright without the beating and banging of the clear type boxes. You can also drop in some foam for those high dollar cars. Pizza boxes also make stackable storage trays (get some un-used ones)...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*You know you have too many cars when...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> For long term storage or moving time, I used Dslot's paper copy box idea for storing my cars. I took some cardboard, ran it through the table saw, and cut out some slide/lock type deviders. Glue the deviders to some flat posterboard, and make stackable trays. Each box will hold 125 or more cars. The cars stay upright without the beating and banging of the clear type boxes. You can also drop in some foam for those high dollar cars. Pizza boxes also make stackable storage trays (get some un-used ones)...RM


....you start building elaborate parking structures to code in order to alleviate parking problems.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like to use the clear cases and Matchbox car cases... to prevent the cars from banging around, I wrap each one is a small square of cloth. The cardboard idea is a good idea though!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> ....you start building elaborate parking structures to code in order to alleviate parking problems.


Ah Bill, Can you ever have too many slotcars??? The cardboard garage was for the trip from the second floor down to the basement. Carrying 2 cars at a time, one in each hand, let's see thats ... cars divided by 2 = ... trips. I did build a more permanent struture that's TM approved. I was going to put the bottom second under my track, then I decided why not make a display stand for my case on top, so I added a top section for a little more height and parking, just in case wandering minds want to know. Just some leftover shelving...RM


----------

